# A few quick tips for loading your Kontakt instruments faster



## Akarin (Dec 10, 2020)

Insane deadlines? Well, here are a couple of quick productivity tips to help you load your Kontakt instruments faster! Each minute counts!



(and a quick rant at the end as well. Drama-zone worthy!)


----------



## Artemi (Dec 10, 2020)

hey Nico, thanks for the tips
I knew about the "resaving patch" trick, but I remember when I tried to save some of the albion one big patches it actually started to resave the samples also, so I started using the quick load function.

have you encountered that?


----------



## Akarin (Dec 10, 2020)

Artemi said:


> hey Nico, thanks for the tips
> I knew about the "resaving patch" trick, but I remember when I tried to save some of the albion one big patches it actually started to resave the samples also, so I started using the quick load function.
> 
> have you encountered that?



Hey! Yes. In the save window, at the bottom, you have the option to save the patch only without the samples 😊


----------



## Artemi (Dec 10, 2020)

Really? where, I can't find it.


----------



## Bman70 (Dec 10, 2020)

Artemi said:


> Really? where, I can't find it.



Once you select that, it will open up the location to save it, and that will have the option to save patch only.


----------



## gamma-ut (Dec 11, 2020)

On the bit at the end: it's inevitable you're going to get complaints off YouTube viewers who seem to think the world revolves around them. 

However, it may be worth using chapter marks to show what's in the video and where it appears in the description panel. That way, if anyone claims they already knew it and complain about it, they only have themselves to blame. It's also for the viewer as they may know one of the tips but not others that appear later.


----------



## Akarin (Dec 11, 2020)

Artemi said:


> Really? where, I can't find it.



Correct... Click on it and when the save window opens, you have this at the bottom:






Select "patch only" and "absolute sample paths". Click save AFTER GIVING IT A NEW NAME. Done  



gamma-ut said:


> However, it may be worth using chapter marks to show what's in the video and where it appears in the description panel.



Great idea! I do it sometimes but forgot to tag this one. Will do


----------



## el-bo (Dec 11, 2020)

Great tips! And much nicer to here your voice


----------



## Artemi (Dec 11, 2020)

yeah btw, was nice to hear your voice, totally another experience!


----------



## nolotrippen (Dec 11, 2020)

Akarin said:


> Insane deadlines? Well, here are a couple of quick productivity tips to help you load your Kontakt instruments faster! Each minute counts!
> 
> 
> 
> (and a quick rant at the end as well. Drama-zone worthy!)



Some good tips in there. And BOY do you have a lot of Kontakt Insts.


----------



## Akarin (Dec 11, 2020)

nolotrippen said:


> Some good tips in there. And BOY do you have a lot of Kontakt Insts.



Hehe, yeah, I do have a few. Here's my process: don't watch videos, write music, get placements, reinvest a part of the income in libraries, hardware and such 😬


----------



## Phil Williams (Dec 11, 2020)

Brilliant. Thank you!


----------



## Akarin (Dec 11, 2020)

Phil Williams said:


> Brilliant. Thank you!



Happy if it's helpful!


----------



## SlHarder (Dec 12, 2020)

As always, whenever I watch one of your Youtube episodes I learn a lot.

With that thought in mind, I would encourage you to make another like 

I spent hours and hours working thru the information that you provided in that vid. There were lots of concepts to explore and expand on. I would love to see you do another in the same vein.


----------



## Mornats (Dec 12, 2020)

SlHarder said:


> As always, whenever I watch one of your Youtube episodes I learn a lot.
> 
> With that thought in mind, I would encourage you to make another like
> 
> I spent hours and hours working thru the information that you provided in that vid. There were lots of concepts to explore and expand on. I would love to see you do another in the same vein.



I also love videos like this. I learn a lot from watching how a piano sketch takes shape and how it gets split between the different string sections.


----------



## JonS (Dec 12, 2020)

Akarin said:


> Insane deadlines? Well, here are a couple of quick productivity tips to help you load your Kontakt instruments faster! Each minute counts!
> 
> 
> 
> (and a quick rant at the end as well. Drama-zone worthy!)



Ignore the haters, Nico. Keep doing what you are doing!!


----------



## Akarin (Dec 12, 2020)

SlHarder said:


> As always, whenever I watch one of your Youtube episodes I learn a lot.
> 
> With that thought in mind, I would encourage you to make another like
> 
> I spent hours and hours working thru the information that you provided in that vid. There were lots of concepts to explore and expand on. I would love to see you do another in the same vein.




Oooh... then keep your eyes peeled. I have something in the works that you might enjoy 😉


----------



## SlHarder (Dec 12, 2020)

Nico

You are one of the resources I count on. Thanks for the time and effort you put into creating your videos.


----------



## Akarin (Dec 13, 2020)

SlHarder said:


> Nico
> 
> You are one of the resources I count on. Thanks for the time and effort you put into creating your videos.



My pleasure 😊 I've learned so much from people who gave me their time through forum posts, videos and such that now, I'm happy to give a little bit back while having my morning coffee.


----------



## stfciu (Dec 13, 2020)

Nico, I find your videos very helpful and it does not matter if sometimes I knew something already as plenty of times I forget about some tech tricks. Therefore don't bother about this douchebag that took so much effort to insult you. I encourage you to keep up the good work cause for many people your work is very inspiring.


----------

